# PDF mit iText formatieren



## Cynric (14. Okt 2011)

Hallo, liebe Java-Gemeinde,

bitte verzeiht mir, wenn ich im falschen Bereich bin, aber ich wusste nicht, wo dieses Thema sonst hinpassen würde^^

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches Benutzereingaben über die GUI einliest und diese dann via HTML in ein JLabel druckt, sodass man sich quasi eine formatierte Tabelle der Benutzereingaben anschauen kann.
Jetzt möchte ich das ganze aber auch als PDF drucken können, habe auch schon iText mit eingebunden und das PDF wird auch erzeugt, nur eben leider ohne Formatierungen, sprich, der Text sieht dann so aus:


```
<html><body><table>blablabla, Benutzereingaben</table></body></html>
```

Sprich, er druckt die HTML-Tags wie einen normalen String mit ins PDF.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Wie formatiere ich das PDF so, dass es wie in meinem JPanel als Tabelle gedruckt wird?


----------



## Tobias (16. Okt 2011)

Google fragen? HTML zu PDF mit iText


----------



## Cynric (17. Okt 2011)

ich hab bisher in Google leider nichts hilfreiches gefunden, drum frag ich ja hier im forum^^

aber danke, ich werd mir das mal anschauen


----------



## Cynric (17. Okt 2011)

Okay, also es hat jetz schon mal so halb geklappt, aber die formatierung sieht noch ziemlich s*****e aus, aber ich nehme mal an, viel CSS oder so wird der HTMLWorker nicht unterstützen, oder?


----------



## Cynric (20. Okt 2011)

Nochmal Push:

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, das ganze schöner zu formatieren?
Weil CSS scheint der HTMLWorker nciht wirklich zu unterstützen


----------



## Marcinek (21. Okt 2011)

Hi,

ich würde die Seite an ein PDF Drucker schicken oder wie es  jede Internet Seite im INET macht: Die Daten der Seite nehmen und selbst darstellen.

Das bedeutet, dass du quasi eine neue Seite machst und die Daten da selber renderst.

Wenn du einen Absatz hättest mit HTML Formatiert, dann tust du das in der PDF nochmal.

Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (21. Okt 2011)

Es gäbe da auch noch den XHTMLRenderer (eigenes Projekt), mit dem sich standardkonformes HTML direkt via iText in ein PDF wandeln lässt. Das klappt sehr gut, sofern es wirklich keine Fehler im HTML-Dokument gibt. Es lassen sich dabei auch sehr komplex aufgebaute und stark formatierte HTML-Sachen sehr leicht in ein PDF konvertieren. CSS wird bis 2.1 unterstützt. Es besteht sogar den ACID3-Test. Wichtig: Die Bibliothek benötigt wirklich absolut konformes XHTML und fliegt einem sonst um die Ohren. Von daher ist es u. U. ratsam, das HTML zunächst noch einmal mit JTidy zu säubern.
Seite: flying-saucer - XML/XHTML and CSS 2.1 renderer in pure Java - Google Project Hosting


----------



## Cynric (21. Okt 2011)

Vielen Dank!
Werde das gleich mal testen!


----------

